# Two train accidents in New England...



## Boston&Maine

I was hoping that there would be a pre-game show on for game three of the Stanley Cup finals, but instead there is an ongoing story about a collision between two MBTA trains...

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/05/mbta_train_cras.html


Then the newscasters were talking about another accident which happend a day or two ago where two teenage girls were sun-bathing on a trestle and were struck by a freight train, ouch...

http://www.wmur.com/news/16413056/detail.html#


----------



## Casey-Jones

Yupper. The young lady who was driving that died had just started driving. Very sad!! The 2 girls were on the news 6/7/08. They seemed ok for losing body parts. They were smiling.
Unfortunatly accidents with Boston trains is nothing new. I ride them all the time and it can get pretty scary. The last time I had to go up the train I needed to take sat on the track at south station for a half hour before they announced a system wide shut down. Sucked so bad. Had to walk 5 miles to the doctors with a broken shoulder.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yea, I have seen the girls' interview on the news a few times, and like you said, for what they went through they look great...



Casey-Jones said:


> Sucked so bad. Had to walk 5 miles to the doctors with a broken shoulder.


That must have straight-up sucked, period


----------



## Casey-Jones

Well I was hoping this thread would go away since where here to get away from the world. 
2 fatal train accidents around Boston this week, One this morning in Lincoln MA. One person killed on train tracks and 2 kids the other day with one killed?.

I guess this is relevant on this forum. Good time to tell your kids about the dangers of train tracks.


----------



## smokey

We just had a corn syrup train derail near Pearland. No injuries and miraculously, even after a few tankers rolled... no spillage!!!

I could find a link if anyone's interested.


----------

